# Rumford chemical works?



## lacolobiger

Heres one we dug last night. can anybody say something about it? seam doesnt go to lip and nice streach marks on neck. how old? any value? Reads Rumfords Chemical Works. Has a W to the left of Rumfords Chemical Works embosing. Has 2, 6"s or 9's on bottom. One is a raised, the other is flat. thanks for the help.


----------



## BRIAN S.

Hi lacolobiger !
  Your Rumford chemical bottle is very common . They usually sell for 5.00 - 8.00 on ebay. Although not a great value $$$ wise. They are a great window bottle and look great on display.    Brian


----------



## lacolobiger

Thanks for the reply. This is good to know. I don't want to sell it anyway as it is a nice display bottle and I dug it with my own two hands  thanks for the info. .................


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles

True, nice color but fairly common.  Rumford Chemical Works was located in Providence, Rhode Island.

 -Sam


----------



## kastoo

That's the second one I seen that someone has dug in two weeks.  Wah!  I want one..they are very pretty and have that Cathedral look to them!  The only Rumford bottle I have is aqua and it's plain jane.  Nice find!


----------



## BRIAN S.

Hi Kastoo !
  I have a really crude dug Rumford stored away somewhere( No damage that I can recall , except some light staining that would tumble out ). If you would like to have it for cost of the postage. I will send it to you. Email me if you want it .   Brian


----------



## lacolobiger

Thats cool that the plant was in Providence R.I.  I was stationed in New Port in 1980 in the navy.  Wish I was into bottles then!! Or better yet had me a metal dector then!! Thanks for the info. Garry...


----------



## lacolobiger

Does anybody know the age the plant was in operation? Is it still running? When did it close down?


----------



## bottles141

The rumford chemical works bottles also came in two different sizes i have had both. It looks like you might have the smaller size. The smaller size does go for between 5 and 10 dollars the larger size is worth about 5 to 10 dollars more. Thanks for sharing your bottle with us.


----------



## Trying not to break it

hi everyone, neat rumford bottle.  i have 2 bottles that are mark only rumford. is this the same co  and the plain bottles you where talking about?   the small bottle is 3 3/8" tall, 1 3/4" across base,seam stops about 1/8" above shoulder.  the larger bottle is 4 1/2" tall, 2 1/2" cross base, seam goes over lip.  do you know what they held, or a value? thanks for any information,   rhona


----------



## David E

More information
 RUMFORD CHEMICAL WORKS (Base) PATENTED MARCH 10, 1868.
 It was more convenient for making lemonade than lemons or limes, and is healthier than either. Advertised 1884 and 1935.
  Eben N. Horseford , appointed professor at Havard U  by Benjamin Count Rumford, established the business with George Wilson in Providence RI. in 1855.
 Incorperated as Rumford Chem Wrks in 1857. In 1966 purchased by the Essex Corp. In 1975 the firm was closed.

 Blue clear 5 1/2"x 2 5/116" diameter with no base embosing 7 1/2" x 2 3/16".


----------



## medbottle

Hi Rhona.  The aqua bottles such as yours held baking powder, and are sometimes embossed to indicate this.  They are very common, and not worth much monetarily.  []Other similar bottles can be found for Davis baking powder and Seagull baking powder.  I don't know if the two Rumford's are connected.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector

Try search in Google for Rumford Chemical Works and you will find lots of info on both companies.


----------



## kastoo

Yup, that small clear one there is the one I have...


----------



## kastoo

Aha..I knew I had seen this recently was this you too?

 http://www.thetreasuredepot.com/cgi-bin/bottles/bottles_config.pl?read=9667


----------



## amblypygi

I think they're different, the one below is older. I had one like that that I sold on ebay for 27 bucks, now I regret it because the older ones are harder to come by. They are great bottles for a colorful display because if the cat does them in, ehhhh.



 Sean




> ORIGINAL:  kastoo
> 
> Aha..I knew I had seen this recently was this you too?
> 
> http://www.thetreasuredepot.com/cgi-bin/bottles/bottles_config.pl?read=9667


----------



## BRIAN S.

Hey Katsoo, 
  I received the postage today on the Rumford . I hope the bottle was what you were looking for , and I hope you enjoy it !   Brian


----------



## GuntherHess

I have a feeling those teal cathedrals are a common bottle that that may be more collectible in the future. May be worth stowing a few away.


----------



## kastoo

Yea I am enjoying it.  It's pretty!  Thanks again.


----------



## portland med. man

there is also a mold varient to these rumfords the older ones have a longer neck and a much bigger tooled lip and i cant remember but the embossing is on the left panel and opposite on the other ones i have 7 rumfords in the teal color had them all sitting in my window one day i was looking at them and noticed on some the rumford was on the left on the others it was on the right .....something maybe you guys didn`t notice i never did until i had them all together.....


----------



## portland med. man

here`s some pics notice embossing is opposite on two of these...


----------



## portland med. man

did you notice the shorter necks on some of them here`s a close up of opposite embossing...


----------



## Gunsmoke47

Hey Port,  I see these on E-Bay all the time from 4.00 to 10.00. Which ones are the least common? Thanks,  Kelley

 Even though they are common,  I have always thought they were a pretty bottle.


----------



## portland med. man

the bigger ones are rarer and the other colors teal ones were more common but the taller neck and the bigger tooled lip were alot more cruder and i think older as well.. very nice window bottle adn no they wont make you a fortune..


----------



## living4thesavior

*LINKS - Rumford chemical works*

I have done some research on Rumford Chemical Works, because I have one of the smaller green bottles.

 The bottles come in emerald green, teal (most common), and cobalt blue (rarest) colors. The most common size is 5 1/2, but also comes in larger (though rarer) 7 1/2" size.

 I have compiled a few relevant links below:
 ---------------------------------------------------
  - Here is a picture of a bottle with the lable still on.
  - This gives a picture of the factory and lots of info on the company.
  - The seller of this bottle is asking a rather hight price.
  - This seller is asking a more average price.


 Hope that helps!


----------



## Road Dog

Aside from the different sizes and colors these come in they also have Rumford Chemical Works bottles with the patent date embossed on the bottom of both large and small sizes of bottles.


----------



## living4thesavior

*Prices*

In my previous message, I gave two links to sites selling these bottles on the internet.
 Here they are again:
  1.  http://pages.intrinsiccollectibles.com/7797/PictPage/1921676549.html
        - This one is priced at $42.95!  (I don't know if anyone will pay that much, though.)
  2.  http://antiques2jewelry.com/antiques_bottles_2.htm
        - The seller of this bottle is asking $25 for it.

 Also, I searched eBay's Completed Items and saw one of the 5 and 1/2 inch teal blue bottles sell for $13.49.  (Teal is the most common of the Rumford bottle colors.)


 That's all 4 now.  []


----------



## treasurekidd

Here's a good link to the Rhody bottle club that list the differant sizes and colors along with prices in several conditions:

 http://www.littlerhodybottleclub.org/bottlebook/advertisedpricesmedicines2.html


----------



## madman

email diggerbryan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hayes

Hey Treasure... Thanks for that link, it was pretty informative. I have a the smaller one with the short neck and a label (75% anyway). They are very cool bottles and i agree to hang onto them for future increase in value (we hope)


----------

